# Dateien verkleinern



## my_key (12. Jul 2009)

Hallo,
kennt jemand ein programm (oder hat selber eins), das programme kürzt?
damit meine ich zb. dass variablennamen anstatt 10 buchstaben nur 1 buchstabe lang gemacht werden oder dass zeilenumbrüche rausgelöscht werden, dass anstatt "a = 1" nur noch steht "a=1" etc.

Wenn jemand soetwas kennt, oder lust hat eins zu machen bitte melden!  danke

Grüße my_key


----------



## Final_Striker (13. Jul 2009)

und was versprichst du dir davon?


----------



## my_key (13. Jul 2009)

Kleinere dateien. Zb. für Javascript-dateien für websites


----------



## frapo (13. Jul 2009)

my_key hat gesagt.:


> Kleinere dateien



Wenn du nur kleinere Dateien haben willst. was spricht dann gegen Zip, 7-Zip und wie sie alle heißen?

edit: Du hast deinen Beitrag editiert bzw. konkretisiert.. da passt meine Anntwort wohl nicht mehr.


----------



## my_key (13. Jul 2009)

Zip dateien kann man ja nicht als .js etc aufmachen...

Kennt denn wirklich niemand so eine software? Jedes 2. Framework wird so veröffentlicht


----------



## frapo (13. Jul 2009)

Hat du google schon mal dazu gefragt? 

Let me google that for you

Gleich der erste link scheint schon was in dieser Richtung anzubieten: JavaScript Optimizer - JSO - Compress, Optimize JS Files, CSS, IE cache

Gruß
frapo


----------



## my_key (13. Jul 2009)

frapo hat gesagt.:


> Hat du google schon mal dazu gefragt?


Aber immer doch!

Danke ich werds mir anschauen


----------



## Noctarius (13. Jul 2009)

Ansonsten die meisten Obfuscator machen sowas von Haus aus um den Codeflow zu verschleiern


----------



## ice-breaker (13. Jul 2009)

CompressorRater + gzip


----------

